# CBS LA Investigation Finds Some Drivers Like Fries With That Food Delivery



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Fast food restaurants that don't already seal the bags, like McDonald's and Burger King, may want to consider introducing a "fry count."
(A Fatburger in North Hollywood is front and center in this hidden-camera report.)

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/201...very-driver-eating-food/#.XbxHXmCthB0.twitter


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

"And the beat goes on."


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

In the wake of this report, Los Angeles County took the first possible step towards mandating use of sealed bags for food delivery:

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/vid...delivery-services-prompts-county-wide-change/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> Fast food restaurants that don't already seal the bags, like McDonald's and Burger King, may want to consider introducing a "fry count."
> (A Fatburger in North Hollywood is front and center in this hidden-camera report.)
> 
> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/201...very-driver-eating-food/#.XbxHXmCthB0.twitter


Those fries were dug out of the Ground !
They had dirt all over them once !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

they already should have sealed bags


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I think that’s a great idea. All the blame SHOULD fall on the restaurant. I say should, since even after delivering a sealed Jersey Mike’s bag, I was asked if the drink was in there.

How am I supposed to know? I can feel the drink in there though. But when I can’t, why they ask me.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

....or just do what Red Robin does and give the driver a fry cup for snacking on the way to the delivery. Those that don't tip, don't deserve fries anyway.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

The general public once considered Uber drivers, " Lazy".
Today, Uber drivers are called "Disgusting"

"_driver wipes his fingers on bare leg then licks them clean in his mouth"_

Reminder: never include X or UE on your CV ✔


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I thought a few fries or a sip of the drink were the tip. I don't know what the world is coming to when well-fed food delivery customers won't share just a small part of their tasty meal with the person who takes it to them.


----------

